# A network cable is not properly plugged in or may be broken



## youngstown (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

Turned on the computer this morning to find that my internet wasn't working. I use wired internet connected via ethernet and I had the "red X" mark indicating "not connected - no connections are available" I tried to do the troubleshoot and got this message "A network cable is not properly plugged in or may be broken"

My wireless on my phone connects fine to the internet in my home but seems like the wired connection to my desktop isn't working. 

I upgraded to windows 10 when it came out so I'm not sure if it has to do with the OS or some sort of bug related to it. 

My network adapter is "Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller" driver version 8.1.0.31 under device management.

Help please! Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you have any other PC available , that you can connect to the router using the same cable

do a powercycle and post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## youngstown (Aug 19, 2004)

still not working 


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-8A-5B-58-57-28
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-B0-9B-61-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My network adapter is "Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller" driver version 8.1.0.31 under device management.


http://www.killernetworking.com/support/driver-downloads

The software driver package (1.1.56.1560) is 173 MB in size and is for Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.

Just in case you need it.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may have a driver incompatibility issue when you upgraded so the link frank has given you should work.

Forgive the obvious question but since you did not mention it... is the cable unplugged on either end of the cable and have you tried another cable?


----------

